# Problème avec LVM

## zozouille

Bonjour,

J'ai retaillé une partition logique LVM (/dev/vg/tmp) pour ajouter 1Go et donc obtenir une partition initialement de 1Go à 2Go.

J'ai donc effectué les opérations suivantes :

1) démonté la partition : umount /tmp.

2) e2fsck -f /dev/vg/tmp

3) lvresize -L +1G /dev/vg/tmp

4) e2fsck -f /dev/vg/tmp

5) resize2fs /dev/vg/tmp

6) e2fsck -f /dev/vg/tmp

Curieusement, j'ai le message d'erreur "No space left on device" dès que j'atteins les 1,2Go alors que j'ai bien 2Go d'indiqué sur la partition (df -h /tmp)

Commande df -h /tmp :

Sys. de fichiers   Taille Utilisé Dispo Uti% Monté sur

/dev/mapper/vg-tmp   2,0G    1,2G  705M  62% /tmp

Commande lvscan :

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/tmp' [2,00 GiB] inherit

Commande lvdisplay

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Path                /dev/vg/tmp

  LV Name                tmp

  VG Name                vg

  LV UUID                1kRLkH-mHbf-tXOc-7s3G-xE7C-bjqu-suWphz

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Creation host, time livecd, 2013-10-12 17:03:02 +0200

  LV Status              available

  # open                 1

  LV Size                2,00 GiB

  Current LE             512

  Segments               1

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

  - currently set to     256

  Block device           253:3

Si j'essaie de retaper la commande resize2fs (partition /dev/vg/tmp démontée) alors le système me retourne le message qu'il n'y a aucune modification à effectuer.

Au niveau OS, j'utilise une machine virtuelle où est stocké ma gentoo. De plus, la création du lecteur logique a été faite via le liveCD (comme on peut le voir sur la commande lvdisplay).

J'utilise le kernel suivant : Linux sopra 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Oct 14 20:35:40 CEST 2013 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

J'utilise la version "=sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.97-r1"

Autre information, j'ai d'autres partitions logiques de 1Go et 6Go et je n'ai pas ce soucis.

----------

## guilc

Nature des fichiers ? petits ?

Que donne un "df -i" ?

Et un "tune2fs -l /dev/vg/tmp" ?

Il se peut qu'il y ait tout simplement un manque d'inodes sur la partition, ou encore trop de blocs réservés

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## zozouille

Bien vu !

Plus d'inodes disponibles.

C'est bien la première fois que cela m'arrive depuis le temps que j'utilise linux   :Razz: 

/dev/mapper/vg-tmp  131072 131069      3  100% /tmp

Du coup, trop de petits fichiers. Je vais donc fouiller à droite à gauche pour trouver une solution (chgt de système de fichier ou agrandissement de la partition...).

Merci guilc.

----------

## guilc

 *zozouille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du coup, trop de petits fichiers. Je vais donc fouiller à droite à gauche pour trouver une solution (chgt de système de fichier ou agrandissement de la partition...).
> 
> 

 

Pour augmenter le nombre d'inodes, la SEULE solution est de reformater la partition. le nombre d'inodes est un paramètre qui est figé au formatage (soit par un choix automatique en fonction de la taille de la partition, soit manuellement par une option). Mais dans tous les cas, on ne peut pas le changer a postériori.

----------

## zozouille

Etant sur du LVM, un lvresize pour augmenter la partition + resize2fs permet d'augmenter le nomber d'inodes sans reformater la partition.

Cependant, pour mon cas, ne souhaitant pas augmenter la taille de mon /tmp, j'ai fait ce que tu as dit, c'est-à-dire formater la partition avec l'option qui va bien.

Création du système de fichier ext4 avec 262144 inodes :

[/code]

```

 mkfs.ext4 -N 262144 /dev/vg/tmp2

```

Voilà mon problème est réglé   :Very Happy: 

Merci.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bizarrement, ça me l'a fait sur les 2 gentoo que j'ai installées ces 6 derniers mois, sur /usr/portage.

----------

## guilc

portage est particulier : beaucoup de petits fichiers => besoin en inodes important.

Le ratio par défaut du nombre d'inodes (défini dans /etc/mke2fs.conf) n'est pas franchement adapté à ce genre d'utilisation, c'est pas anormal d'avoir à le tuner.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

J'avais lu quelque part que pour ce genre de situation avec plein de petits fichiers, reiserfs était préférable. Je sais pas ce que ça vaut et j'ai pas le temps de regarder là dans l'immédiat, mais ça peut peut-être valoir le coup de basculer ton tmp en reiserfs.

----------

